# Great Train Expo Tampa



## Bob Pero (Jan 13, 2008)

Nice selection of vendors. Attendance was "dismal". Wrong time of year for Florida? Not sure, as weather forecast was for rain. They run again in Orlando this coming weekend (April 28 and 29). Give me some info on attendance if you go.


----------



## Bob Pero (Jan 13, 2008)

I guess no one went.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Everybody in FL always compained about no shows Now you have them and nobody goes. Go figure. Later RJD


----------



## eheading (Jan 5, 2008)

Sorry, Bob, I missed your first post. I went with my neighbor from across the street. We were VERY disappointed. Very small representation of garden railway stuff, and most of what was there, I thought, was way overpriced. We didn't get anything there. OF course, if you were into Lionel stuff or HO sized trains, there was all kinds of stuff. Overall though, we were very disappointed. 

Ed


----------

